# Does FreeBSD support NIC Realtek RTL8112L?



## ogogon (Oct 27, 2012)

Good afternoon, colleagues!

I want to install FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 on motherboard Asus M4A785TD-V EVO.
Motherboard has a network controller Realtek RTL8112L.

Will this network controller work with a FreeBSD?

Ogogon.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2012)

The drivers in -STABLE support most 8111L versions, and yours is only one higher.  If that board is not yet supported, it should be.  Try it; if it does not work, please enter a PR.


----------

